# Speedometer head



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi

I have a 1994 'new style' Hymer 544 (Fiat Ducato)

My speedo has stopped working. A garage has looked at it and said that the speedo head has seized which has snapped the cable. He reckons that he can use a RHD cable (aroun £30) and loop it. However he has told me that a new speedometer head will cost £300!

Has anyone got any ideas?

Thanks

Martin


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I know it sounds silly.. but there must be digital aftermarket speedo's you can buy for very little...

?

ebay

this one will cover you to 199mph :twisted:


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

RE Speedo head

May I suggest an ebay search for scrapped van parts. I am not familiar with the actual speedo on your Hymer, but would think that you will pick up a second hand one somewhere at much less than £300.

Good luck
Jack01


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Martin
The new speedo head is so expensive because it is the price for the whole pod-the speedo alone is not available for some daft reason known only to Fiat !!
When I swapped mine because I wanted MPH, I bought a good second hand one and had it fitted. Just keep the old one and make a note of the start mileage on the new one in case you ever need to prove the mileage. Incidentally, RHD and LHD pods are identical and directly exchangeable. Rather than using a RHD cable, I would get a Fiat dealer to get you a proper LHD one-looping cables too much can make them wear very quickly.
When you get your new pod, just make sure it is the earlier black faced type rather than the later (but very similar looking) one with blue dials. These are NOT a straight swap. One from a 2.5 or 2.8 of that era will do the job.
Good luck.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Repair? Means you can have it back with the genuine mileage on it? Did a quick search on tinternet:

http://www.jdo-instrument-engrs.co.uk/Speedometers.html

JohnW


----------



## 504329lt (Nov 6, 2006)

Waleem said:


> Martin
> The new speedo head is so expensive because it is the price for the whole pod-the speedo alone is not available for some daft reason known only to Fiat !!
> When I swapped mine because I wanted MPH, I bought a good second hand one and had it fitted. Just keep the old one and make a note of the start mileage on the new one in case you ever need to prove the mileage. Incidentally, RHD and LHD pods are identical and directly exchangeable. Rather than using a RHD cable, I would get a Fiat dealer to get you a proper LHD one-looping cables too much can make them wear very quickly.
> When you get your new pod, just make sure it is the earlier black faced type rather than the later (but very similar looking) one with blue dials. These are NOT a straight swap. One from a 2.5 or 2.8 of that era will do the job.
> Good luck.


Thank you.

Can you suggest where I could get a second hand one from?


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

I bought mine off eBay, but I have also had good results in the past from "Parts Gateway".
Good luck


----------

